# Carp / Bottom Feeders / Drums Presentation



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Went to a creek this morning and found a pool with what appeared to be a school of carp or some sort of carp like fish along with a school of very slender shad like fish following. Try as hard as I could, I was unable to get them to bite on anything that I had. What seems to be the best way to get these finicky feeders, other than a bow and arrow 

Had to settle for a few monster fish instead plus a shot of a sea serpent.

   

Oh, and I really need to get a 3 or 2 wt outfit, being almost outgunned and all.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was just looking @ 10' 3 & 4 weight rods. 


Try nymphing to them, just hanging it in front of them, keeping the line tight.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Was pretty much nymphing to the baby gills and creek chubs. The amazing part about these school of carp (about 10) was they were confined by the pool and followed a predictable circuit. I pretty much dangled everything I had in front of their noses without one look. Not sure if live bait would have changed the situation but stuck to artificial fly gear. Would have loved to felt the action from one of those bones on the fly rod.


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

I found a place where there is a school of fish like this too, every night at the same time. I tried for days and hours to get one to bite. Finally landed one on a B!tch Creek, doubt it was the fly, just lucky random chance because I have yet to catch another this way. Also found it it was a school of smallmouth buffalo and not carp. It was fun but a lot of work. I almost feel like you have to just have your fly sit on the bottom where they are feeding and hope they mistakenly suck it up. Good luck.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

If there carp and pooling throw crayfish patterns.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

In looking up fish, I now think I saw a school of buffalo fish. Anyone have experience with catching these fish? I would imagine pretty much the same tactic as carp. Also tried a crayfish imitation without a hit.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yankee Sticker said:


> I found a place where there is a school of fish like this too, every night at the same time. I tried for days and hours to get one to bite. Finally landed one on a B!tch Creek, doubt it was the fly, just lucky random chance because I have yet to catch another this way. Also found it it was a school of smallmouth buffalo and not carp. It was fun but a lot of work. I almost feel like you have to just have your fly sit on the bottom where they are feeding and hope they mistakenly suck it up. Good luck.


I'm betting you found out when you landed the buffalo that they are the slimiest, nastiest-to-handle fish in the world. I've been there.


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I'm betting you found out when you landed the buffalo that they are the slimiest, nastiest-to-handle fish in the world. I've been there.


It was more difficult to hold onto it and get the hook out of it's rubber mouth than it was to reel him in for sure. It was fun though, I felt like I was bonefishing in the Keys, at least in my mind that is what I was telling myself.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

ill agree with the crayfish idea. ive caught them on live crayfish so i would think that an imitation would work pretty well.


----------

